# Sevilla practical



## Gipsy (Nov 20, 2017)

Needing to pick up family at airport in Sevilla Monday afternoon... don't know the city at all... will visit in the morning.

What is my best - cheap & practical & hasslefree - parking option in the city before going to airport?

(coming from Conil de la Frontera)

(assuming i will then drive & park at airport to pick up afterwards...)

Thanks for help


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

Gipsy said:


> Needing to pick up family at airport in Sevilla Monday afternoon... don't know the city at all... will visit in the morning.
> 
> What is my best - cheap & practical & hasslefree - parking option in the city before going to airport?
> 
> ...


Seville is a big city. What area are you talking about?

There is free, on-street parking in many areas. On the other extreme there are areas of the city that are pedestrian only.

I often recommend to my visiting friends that they park in an outlying area of the city where there is plenty of on-street parking, and then take the metro into the city center where most tourists go.


----------



## Gipsy (Nov 20, 2017)

kalohi said:


> Seville is a big city. What area are you talking about?
> 
> There is free, on-street parking in many areas. On the other extreme there are areas of the city that are pedestrian only.
> 
> I often recommend to my visiting friends that they park in an outlying area of the city where there is plenty of on-street parking, and then take the metro into the city center where most tourists go.


Thanks kalohi 
may not have the time to take metro.. 

>> the area of Centro Ceramica Triana and Sevilla cathedral 

both sides river looks like...


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

Gipsy said:


> Thanks kalohi
> may not have the time to take metro..
> 
> >> the area of Centro Ceramica Triana and Sevilla cathedral
> ...


The cathedral area is dead center, and most of the area is pedestrian only. There is extremely limited on-street parking nearby but I'd say it's impossible to snag a place. There is pay-by-the-hour underground parking within a 10-15 walk (Plaza de Cuba, Paseo de Colon, or Plaza de Armas) but it's expensive, about 2€/hour. 

I'm not sure what you mean by Ceramica Triana except if you mean the shop with that name. The shop is in an area that's extremely difficult to park in (old town Triana). Again, I think you're limited to pay-by-the-hour parking in an underground car park because finding available on-street parking is virtually impossible. 

Seriously, whenever I go to either of those areas I park further out and take the metro to the center. It's so much easier and cheaper, and it's hassle free. But if you don't mind maneuvering your way through twisty, narrow streets and paying a lot for parking then there are underground car parks available.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I'd go straight to the airport and park there, then get public transport (bus or train) to and from the city centre.

Public transport - Sevilla Airport - Aena.es


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

Alcalaina said:


> I'd go straight to the airport and park there, then get public transport (bus or train) to and from the city centre.
> 
> Public transport - Sevilla Airport - Aena.es


Good idea! The public transport that's available is a bus. 

FYI: If you make a reservation for the airport parking it's cheaper. 

Parking offer - Sevilla Airport - Aena.es


----------



## cermignano (Feb 9, 2017)

You can park at the shopping centre outside the centre and take a taxi in


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Gipsy said:


> Needing to pick up family at airport in Sevilla Monday afternoon... don't know the city at all... will visit in the morning.
> 
> What is my best - cheap & practical & hasslefree - parking option in the city before going to airport?
> 
> ...


Why everybody is telling about parking in the city, I have no idea. Just go straight to the airport (it's on the A4/E5. In my experience, the cost of parking at Spanish airports away from the main tourist spots is quite reasonable - we often use Granada.

Just pick up the main road (A4/E5) from Cádiz towards Sevilla/Cordoba/Madrid. Stay on the main road (do not enter Sevilla). As you leave the Sevilla ring road on A4/E5 you will find the airport on your right hand side. The journey should take you about 2h 10 mins


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

baldilocks said:


> Why everybody is telling about parking in the city, I have no idea. Just go straight to the airport (it's on the A4/E5. In my experience, the cost of parking at Spanish airports away from the main tourist spots is quite reasonable - we often use Granada.
> 
> Just pick up the main road (A4/E5) from Cádiz towards Sevilla/Cordoba/Madrid. Stay on the main road (do not enter Sevilla). As you leave the Sevilla ring road on A4/E5 you will find the airport on your right hand side. The journey should take you about 2h 10 mins


Because she said in her original post that she plans on visiting the city in the morning before going to pick up her friend at the airport in the afternoon.


----------



## Gipsy (Nov 20, 2017)

kalohi said:


> The cathedral area is dead center, and most of the area is pedestrian only. There is extremely limited on-street parking nearby but I'd say it's impossible to snag a place. There is pay-by-the-hour underground parking within a 10-15 walk (Plaza de Cuba, Paseo de Colon, or Plaza de Armas) but it's expensive, about 2€/hour.
> 
> I'm not sure what you mean by Ceramica Triana except if you mean the shop with that name. The shop is in an area that's extremely difficult to park in (old town Triana). Again, I think you're limited to pay-by-the-hour parking in an underground car park because finding available on-street parking is virtually impossible.
> 
> Seriously, whenever I go to either of those areas I park further out and take the metro to the center. It's so much easier and cheaper, and it's hassle free. But if you don't mind maneuvering your way through twisty, narrow streets and paying a lot for parking then there are underground car parks available.


mm.. no
manoeuvring through small street doesnt appeal to me. 
thank you for all the info.

juste not sure i will have enough time to park outside centre of city, metro, etc..

Centro Ceramico Triana is supposedly a museum about Ceramica
(Google name with tripadvisor if interested)


----------



## Gipsy (Nov 20, 2017)

kalohi said:


> The cathedral area is dead center, and most of the area is pedestrian only. There is extremely limited on-street parking nearby but I'd say it's impossible to snag a place. There is pay-by-the-hour underground parking within a 10-15 walk (Plaza de Cuba, Paseo de Colon, or Plaza de Armas) but it's expensive, about 2€/hour.
> 
> I'm not sure what you mean by Ceramica Triana except if you mean the shop with that name. The shop is in an area that's extremely difficult to park in (old town Triana). Again, I think you're limited to pay-by-the-hour parking in an underground car park because finding available on-street parking is virtually impossible.
> 
> Seriously, whenever I go to either of those areas I park further out and take the metro to the center. It's so much easier and cheaper, and it's hassle free. But if you don't mind maneuvering your way through twisty, narrow streets and paying a lot for parking then there are underground car parks available.


What / Where parking-s further out center of city would you advise generally close to a metro when visiting Sevilla ?


----------



## Gipsy (Nov 20, 2017)

Thanks everyone for tips and suggestions.
I really appreciate .


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

I use Seville airport all the time. Is easy to find and it’s cheap and easy to park. It’s a very small airport, one multistorey car park. Don’t waste time with taxis etc.


----------



## Gipsy (Nov 20, 2017)

Megsmum said:


> I use Seville airport all the time. Is easy to find and it’s cheap and easy to park. It’s a very small airport, one multistorey car park. Don’t waste time with taxis etc.


You mean everytime you go to city center. .. to park your car ?


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

Gipsy said:


> What / Where parking-s further out center of city would you advise generally close to a metro when visiting Sevilla ?


Next to the Blas Infante metro station there is a huge outdoor parking area where there are always free spaces. It costs 60 cents to park there for as long as you want (and this only if one of the parking guys comes up to charge you). The entrance to the parking area is from the Avenida Alfredo Kraus, about 100 yards up from the intersection of Avenida Alfredo Kraus and Avenida Blas Infante. From there it's a 5 minute metro ride to the city center (Puerta de Jerez).


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

Gipsy said:


> mm.. no
> manoeuvring through small street doesnt appeal to me.
> thank you for all the info.
> 
> ...


The ceramics museum is a little gem if you're interested in the history of ceramics in the region. It's located directly next to the shop Cerámica Triana. 

Unfortunately it's not right in the city center. It's approximately a 20-25 minute walk from the cathedral.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

kalohi said:


> Next to the Blas Infante metro station there is a huge outdoor parking area where there are always free spaces. It costs 60 cents to park there for as long as you want (and this only if one of the parking guys comes up to charge you). The entrance to the parking area is from the Avenida Alfredo Kraus, about 100 yards up from the intersection of Avenida Alfredo Kraus and Avenida Blas Infante. From there it's a 5 minute metro ride to the city center (Puerta de Jerez).


That's useful to know. Would you say it was safe to leave a car there overnight?


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

Alcalaina said:


> That's useful to know. Would you say it was safe to leave a car there overnight?


Not on a Friday or Saturday night because it's where kids gather to drink and have a "botellón". The other nights it would probably be ok, but only if the car were parked as near to the station as possible. It's a _big_ empty lot (part of the parking area for the April Fair) and a lone car way out there might seem like an easy target.

I actually recommend to visiting friends that for overnight parking they leave their car curbside on the nearby street Ruben Darío, which is the street diagonally opposite the metro station. During the day it's hard to park there because of nearby business activity, but in the evening/night it frees up. A plus is that it's right next to a police station so there are lots of security cameras there - can't get much safer than that!


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Gipsy said:


> You mean everytime you go to city center. .. to park your car ?


No, apologies, I misread the original post re visiting the city in the morning


----------



## Gipsy (Nov 20, 2017)

kalohi said:


> Not on a Friday or Saturday night because it's where kids gather to drink and have a "botellón". The other nights it would probably be ok, but only if the car were parked as near to the station as possible. It's a _big_ empty lot (part of the parking area for the April Fair) and a lone car way out there might seem like an easy target.
> 
> I actually recommend to visiting friends that for overnight parking they leave their car curbside on the nearby street Ruben Darío, which is the street diagonally opposite the metro station. During the day it's hard to park there because of nearby business activity, but in the evening/night it frees up. A plus is that it's right next to a police station so there are lots of security cameras there - can't get much safer than that!


Useful information, will keep it preciously. Thanks a lot


----------

